

PgAdmin in the system monitor of Ubuntu (bug) - hakanu
http://hakanu.net/sql/2015/08/24/thanks-pgadmin-ubuntu/

======
hakanu
Apparently bug is open for more than 3 months
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk3-engines-
unico...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk3-engines-
unico/+bug/1458135)

